
How to Recruit the First Technical Talent for Your Startup as a Non-Tech Founder - paultowers
http://blog.taskpigeon.co/technical-talent-startup/
======
kafkaesq
_You have to show value first._

In lieu of "value", it can also help to just show a good pile of cold, hard
cash first. That's the part where a lot of founders come up short.

~~~
paultowers
Yes, having a past exit as a founder, money to back the startup yourself, etc
all show "value".

I also believe that all startup founders need to show they have skin in the
game. I.e. Put some cash and time into your startup before you ask for a VC's
money or someone to work on your team for free.

I have written about this previously, but its a good point worth mentioning
again

